# in WORD, Up arrow doesn't work!



## ChillYoda (Nov 15, 2011)

For some strange reason I can no longer use my UP arrow in Word. I press it, nothing happens at all. I never realized how much I needed it until I lost the use of it!

The reason this is remarkably bizarre is because...
a: my UP arrow works everywhere else. Everywhere - in Excel, in Outlook, on the internet, in all other software, programs, applications, etc.
b: MS Word exhibits NO other problems (including the full usage of the other three arrows, down, left & right).
c: the function where you hold the CTRL key down and then press an arrow to move an entire line up or down or an entire word left or right works just fine, even with the UP arrow!!!

This is one of the strangest problems I've ever encountered involving a computer, and everyone I mention it to agrees.

How can I get the usage of my UP arrow back in Word? Can anyone help?

(FYI: My DELL Latitude D630 laptop runs XP and it's MS Word 2003 (v. 11.xx).


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Hi ChillYoda,
Does your scroll lock happen to be on?


----------



## ChillYoda (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for responding, Wendy.
No, scroll lock is not on. I really thought that was the problem too but turning scroll lock off/on doesn't have any effect on this odd problem.


----------



## icue (Nov 20, 2011)

Try turning off "num lock" and using the 8 on your keypad.


----------



## icue (Nov 20, 2011)

Also check ---Tools-options-Edit tab. check "use smart cursoring"


----------



## ChillYoda (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the the responses, folks, but I tried both of the suggestions with no results.
I'm on a laptop so there's no number pad, although I wonder if I were to hook up another keyboard whether that'd make a difference....
And I've never unchecked the smart cursoring box before so that was new to me, but that didn't change my issue either.

Like I said, this is quite bizarre. I've been searching for a solution for quite some time.
I will take any and all suggestions!
Thanks.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

But on most laptops, the right side of the keyboard becomes a 10 key pad when the "Num Lock" is on.


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Ahhh, on a laptop it could be one of the function keys. Try F4 and if that doesn't work, try F7.


----------



## ChillYoda (Nov 15, 2011)

I believe you might be correct, but mine is a not that type.
Regardless, I have tried every combo with Scroll Lk, Num Lk, involving the Fn key and nothing makes a difference.
Furthermore, all other keys work normally, so if the scroll, num, etc lock keys were on/off, then all arrows, numbers, etc would act the same way.
ONLY my UP arrow is not working. And ONLY in WORD.
But I do truly appreciate the input.


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

ChillYoda said:


> Furthermore, all other keys work normally, so if the scroll, num, etc lock keys were on/off, then all arrows, numbers, etc would act the same way.


Not necessarily. On laptops there are lots of reports of an arrow key not working in one specific program but continuing to work in others. People have had success with F4, F7 and just the Fn key without any other key. I'd try the other F keys (there are isolated cases where F3 or another key worked) just to make sure. I'm still looking for any other solutions.


----------



## ChillYoda (Nov 15, 2011)

I guess I've heard that as well. But unfortunately no combination of any of the function keys have had any effect on this particular problem. I can't tell you how many times I've run through the lot of them pressing each, then Fn with each one. 
(although I could have sworn that one time by pressing Fn and the F3 key I was able to temporarily use my UP arrow in WORD. But then it was gone. Or perhaps I was imagining it...)
Anyway, this is frustrating. Thanks again for the input.


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

And you've tried just Fn without anything else, correct?


----------



## ChillYoda (Nov 15, 2011)

OK, while "experimenting" (and I feel very stupid while doing it), I noticed that if I hit and hold the Fn key several times (still trying to figure out how many) and then hit the UP arrow, I have full functionality of the UP arrow - until I get to the top of the page. I go back down the page with the down arrow and then I can no longer go back up again - unless I repeat the same process of repeatedly hitting the Fn key and UP arrow until it moves up one line and then I can go all the way to the top.
This is actually getting more bizarre...


----------



## rosyatrandom (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi,

My girlfriend's laptop is exhibiting the exact same issue, down to the function key 'fix'. She has a Lenovo E320 running Windows 7 with Office 2010. I'll update with any more info as I look into it.


----------



## damorin (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi,

got the same problem with Windows XP Pro in Outlook 2003. The UP arrow is working fine in all other applications.

I'm using a PS2 keyboard (just in case it could be usefull).


----------



## ChillYoda (Nov 15, 2011)

Yep, I've been seeing reports of this same problem here and there ever since I posted it on a couple of help sites. But no answers yet folks! We'll keep hoping...


----------

